# My first time to shoot with broadheads



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just bought a set of Cabela's Laser Pro Mag Minis (90 grain). When I finished putting them together, I went out and shot with them at 20, 25, and 30 yards. They shot and grouped just like field points for me. Now I'm all pumped up about trying for a deer!

Has any one else shot theese before? I know that they are cheap store brand, but they're razor sharp and they fly accurately, the tip protruding from the other side of my 3D deer target.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope you change the blades before using them :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Laser Pro Mags are Satellite Mags made for Cabelas, with a slightly different retention ring base system.

I used Sat Mag 100 for years and still have some laying around. The blade slot width on both the Sat Mag and Cabelas Laser Pro Mag can be inconsistent, and occaisionally one comes out of the package with a bent ferrule, resulting in an unbalanced arrow or loose blades shedding on impact. Because of this you should assemble each broadhead, put it on a shaft, check to make sure the blades are secure, then spin test the arrow to make sure it's true.

I found that on average I had to toss 2 or 3 out of every 12 out of the package as they wouldn't true up on any shaft...

Still if you take the time to check them, they are good broadheads. Killed quite a few deer with them..


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Since I only shot about four times per broadhead, I doubt I'll change the blades. They are still razor sharp.

I did spin test them and, in the three that I've used, haven't noticed any flaw in concentricity.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blowgunner62 said:


> Since I only shot about four times per broadhead, I doubt I'll change the blades. They are still razor sharp.
> 
> .


 :******:

Change your damn blades!

You owe the animal at least that.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

sharpen those bad boys.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

blowgunner62 said:


> Since I only shot about four times per broadhead, I doubt I'll change the blades. They are still razor sharp.
> 
> .


 NO THEY ARE NOT RAZOR SHARP :******:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont get mad at the guy.. im sure they are still sharp. but sharpening will benefit


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Change the blades. I hate seeing bow hunters that act so cheap about their broad heads. You buy clothing, stands, binocs, rangefinders, and everything else, you can't afford new blades or broad heads?? You owe the animal a clean kill.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Alright, alright. I get the picture. I can't afford special clothes, stands, rangefinders, binoculars, or anything extra. But I do have extra blades, so I'll follow your advise and change them. Thanks for the help. I'll just use the ones that I practiced with for squirrels and rabbits, heck, you can almost get them with field points! (Oh, yeah, tried that once and it didn't work so well!)


----------

